# Strange aftermath...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

<Issue has been resolved>

Well... semi-resolved anyways


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow as in I'm an a$$hole or wow as in she's too demanding, or wow as in WTF?!

Well? =/


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

I think you just try to rile people up. what ever. wow, what an a$$ is my opinion


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bedroom manners... *sigh*

Must NOT run as the female sinks her fangs into you and drinks you alive! Well... to be far, thankfully she's held back alot lately, but still uses up my time...

Guess I can never have a balance can I? I can either just not bother with her, or I have to be with her constantly.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Wow as in I'm an a$$hole or wow as in she's too demanding, or wow as in WTF?!
> 
> Well? =/


Just wow. It's all too much for me. It's a very toxic situation. (I've read your other posts).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree, and it seems I'm stuck. Even if I do a 180 and become nicer she'll still be clingy and dependent. But being myself I'm also stuck.

I want my space and if I give it I'm not happy and then she's not happy because I'm not happy and if I don't give it then she's not happy and I'm not happy because she's not happy. 

Meh... or maybe, I should just time my nights more carefully when it comes to my wife, my-time prior to wifey-time, instead of tonight where it's wifey-time first and "help! I want my own time!"


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Bedroom manners... *sigh*
> 
> Must NOT run as the female sinks her fangs into you and drinks you alive! Well... to be far, thankfully she's held back alot lately, but still uses up my time...
> 
> Guess I can never have a balance can I? I can either just not bother with her, or I have to be with her constantly.


I think you can have balance, you just need to be careful about how and when you exercise it. You obviously know her better, but it sounds like your wife wants/needs you around during the afterglow. Does that need outweigh your need for alone time? Could you sacrifice to give that to her, even if just 15-20 minutes, yet still get balance at other times?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Tall Average Guy said:


> I think you can have balance, you just need to be careful about how and when you exercise it. You obviously know her better, but it sounds like your wife wants/needs you around during the afterglow. Does that need outweigh your need for alone time? Could you sacrifice to give that to her, even if just 15-20 minutes, yet still get balance at other times?


The 15-20 minutes can easily end up being another hour or so. It happens alot and after so many years I'm rather tired of it. In a way her drive frightens me at times.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

RandomDude...you speak in riddles and seem to give half the story, all while taking up enough space to tell double the story.

But, personally, I could not imagine having a "make-up session" (make up sex, if I am reading that correctly) with my DW only to then want to escape for some "man-time."

Seriously, if that is how you treat your wife then you are treating her no better than a prostitute, but without even compensating her. If you are truly having make-up sex, then you should fully commit and do the whole holding, fall asleep in each others arms thing instead of trying to just f*** and run.

You say you didn't want to be a liar or be an a$$ yet your behavior says otherwise. You want to hit it and then quit it and expect her to be perfectly ok with it. Then you act confused as to why this may bother her?!

But, again, it is like I am trying to crack some sort of f***ing Da Vinci Code when I read your post, so who really knows if I have gotten the gist of what you are even saying.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if we had done it straight after a fight then of course I wouldn't run. Guess in this case I used the term "makeup" wrong, more like "decide to end our little sexual indifference". Still... I get your point.

But it's not like I just ran, I did it as politely as I could, and I offered to stay but yes it became apparent she wanted me to tell her that I'll stay because I want to, not telling her "meh, I don't mind doing either really"... bah!

Fine, I'll make it up to her in the morning, and stop doing it such a half-assed job of it. Just not in the mood for lovey doveys, I only decided to be nice because she told me we have to make up for last christmas' dramas by making it a good christmas this year. Bleh... I'm not feeling it.

I'm trying to fall back in love with her but I can't. I love her but I've lost my respect for her, and it's a personal issue of mine, the reason why I need some space and deal with my standards for her personality as she has changed yet I have not. But of course... NO! Bah, guess I'll just have to wear a face this christmas.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh f--k it, think I'll just wake her up and make it up to her now. And hell, I think it's time we actually have a talk about this anyway instead of sweeping this under the carpet just for xmas.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys are like children


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CalifGuy said:


> RandomDude...*you speak in riddles and seem to give half the story, all while taking up enough space to tell double the story.*


:lol:



CalifGuy said:


> Seriously, if that is how you treat your wife then you are treating her no better than a prostitute, but without even compensating her.


Reminds me of one of my favorite quotes:

_"If it be no more, Portia is Brutus' harlot, not his wife."_

-Portia to Brutus, _Julius Ceasar_, William Shakespeare


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

They both feed off one another, thats why its still the way it is. Or one of them would have ended it by now.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

:iagree:


CalifGuy said:


> RandomDude...you speak in riddles and seem to give half the story, all while taking up enough space to tell double the story.
> 
> But, personally, I could not imagine having a "make-up session" (make up sex, if I am reading that correctly) with my DW only to then want to escape for some "man-time."
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

gotta stop trying with this guy, he is just trying to rile people up. seriously.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

bellamaxjoy said:


> gotta stop trying with this guy, he is just trying to rile people up. seriously.


While drunk.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> The 15-20 minutes can easily end up being another hour or so. It happens alot and after so many years I'm rather tired of it. In a way her drive frightens me at times.


As a husband of a lower drive wife, I have trouble sympathizing with your predicament. 



Therealbrighteyes said:


> Three wise women would have asked for directions, arrived on time, helped deliver the baby, bought practical gifts, cleaned the stable, made a casserole and there would be Peace on Earth.


Yeah but people wouldn't still be telling the story after 2,000 years...


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't even think of anything to say. Pretty shallow........


----------

